# Which drill should I keep...the Milwaukee or Craftsman?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Went to an auction last weekend, and bought two 1/2 inch drills.

One is a Milwaukee, has been used alot, dirty, and has Maint. Dept. etched on the case. Still runs great and has lots of torque. Paid $15 for it.

The other is a Craftsman, and is like new. It is a 5.0 amp, case is super nice. This is the drill that had a stuck chuck in my other post. I don't think it has been used much. Paid $12 for this one. 

Both are hammer drill styles.

Question: What exactly defines a hammer drill? 

I am a happy home-owner type, do-it-yourselfer. Not a contractor or tradesman. Will only use the drill on occasion, when I need something bigger than a 3/8" drill.

I will sell the drill I dont keep at a flea market, probably ask $35 for the Craftsman and $40 for the Milwaukee.

Opinions please.....

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clove


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

A hammer drill has a feature that can be engaged which causes the bit to strike forward, used most when drilling masonry materials. Most models have the rotary or rotary hammer choices.

As far as keeping only one I would go with the Milwaukee because of the parts availability.


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would keep the Milwaukee....


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

agree with moopups,but craftsman warenty(sp) is also to look at
tom


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

There probably won't be a warranty on either drill. They can check if you bought it at a store with their 'puters.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Keep the Milwaukee. Sell the Craftsman because it's appearance is better...more saleable when it looks good.

RF


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

That question is easy. Just keep the one that will last for a long time. Which one will? No body knows. Either one will do what you want it to do so the question is do you want to get rid of either one?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> That question is easy. Just keep the one that will last for a long time. Which one will? No body knows. Either one will do what you want it to do so the question is do you want to get rid of either one?


Unfortunately, I need to sell one or the other. The wife said that I couldn't keep 'em all. I am ebaying and flea marketing to make some extra cash, and need the cash flow right now.

Keep the opinions coming!!!!
Thanks!!!!
Clove


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

keep both there not hurting you any, (money wise) it is nice when working on something that needs drilled with two diffrnet sizes so you don't have to switch ever few Min's,
and if one craps out you have another one,


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

celticfalcon said:


> agree with moopups,but craftsman warenty(sp) is also to look at
> tom


Milwaukee warranty is 5 years. Craftsman warranty is untill they decide to quite making parts. Milwaukee parts after warranty are resonably priced. Craftsman parts are very very expensive. Milwaukee makes repair parts longer that craftsman. 

Ive been repairing these tools for 5 years. http://professionaltool.com/

I wouldnt have a craftsman up my rear if I had room for a car load of 'em.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd drill with them both and see what I thought of their performance and feel. That would be a big part of my decision on which to keep.

With power tools, Craftsman changes things as fast as some people change socks, making future repairs difficult and expensive. Milwaukee is much more stable on their tools, making future repairs more feasable.

The Craftsman lifetime warranty is on handtools, *not* powertools. You've got no warranty on either of those drills.


----------



## 2Pz-N-A-POD (Apr 3, 2007)

I would examine the chucks of both. I seen in your post the the Craftsman had/has a sticky chuck. Might just need some WD-40?? Are your chucks keyless or keyed? If keyed, look at the teeth for signs of wear. The last thing anyone wants is to find out that your drill doesnt work properly the day they need it plus the expense of parts at the hardware store. If its keyless, check the griping power of each. Run a drill bit through steel on both drills and verify that both have the same griping power.

Either way sounds like they would both suit your needs adequetly. Altough, parts are more readily available for Milwaukee, parts are expensive for either of the brand names.

But..... If you could, I'd keep them both  Its real handy having two or more drills around. Good luck


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep them both. Murphy's Law. As soon as you sell one the other will break.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

after you use the Milwaukee you will throw rocks at the Craftsman


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

milwaukee...for sure


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Milwaukee, why do you suppose the Craftsman was sold so cheap.
The new ones suck.
10 years ago you could have used my garage for a Craftsman ad, now the new ones are a different voltages, the chucks suck, made by bid (never know who made them)etc.
Will not buy another.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The Craftsman is probably a Ryobi


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I want to reinforce the notion that Craftsman only has lifetime warranty on their 'Craftsman' labeled hand tools....none of their electric tools are covered.

I have several Milwaukee and Craftsman electric tools, the Milwaukee are noticeable better quality and perform better as well.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

For what its worth, the Milwaukee is a true hammer drill, while the Craftsman is just a big 1/2" drill.

Thanks for the responses, and keep them coming!!!!

Clove


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

clovis said:


> For what its worth, the Milwaukee is a true hammer drill, while the Craftsman is just a big 1/2" drill.
> 
> Thanks for the responses, and keep them coming!!!!
> 
> Clove


**************************
I think that you've just *ANSWERED * your own question..........you've got more options with the Milwaukee than the Craftsman. Have had both brands over the years in all shapes, sizes and what they could/couldn't do. No question about it, but the Milwaukee is a better make by far......they may cost more, but are worth it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

After considering all the great advice and confering with Dad, and whom I will share use of the drill, I am going to keep the Milwaukee hammer drill.

Again, thank you for your input!!!!!!

clove


----------

